# edonkey incoming-dir verschieben



## Moartel (7. Oktober 2001)

Nun ja, ich bin eben edonkey-süchtig und will meine Movie-Liste mal ein wenig auf Vordermann bringen. Mit DSL flat und dem krassen Proggie ist das auch kein Problem. Leider hat meine Windows-Partition nur 8.5GB und die sind dank der derzeit 4.5GB temporärer files von edonkey ziemlich voll. Ich musste sogar schon Spiele auf andere Partitionen verschieben und auf Programminstallationen (MS Office) verzichten um noch genug Platz zu haben. Wenn mein Swap-file noch auf der Partition wäre würde sich mein PC wahrscheinlich des öfteren Manges Plattenplatz aufhängen. Kurz gesagt: Ich muss diese Verdammten temp-files loswerden. Ich habe zwar gesehen dass edonkey anbietet das temp-dir zu verändern, ich habe aber keine Ahnung ob der dann auch die Files dahin verschiebt oder irgendwelchen Mist baut.
Das ganze klingt glaube ich etwas blöd, aber ich habe zu viel gesaugt und bin bei zu vielen Filmen recht weit, und habe auch bei Filmen die man ned so einfach findet schon einiges und da will ich einfach kein Risiko eingehen. Hat das schon mal einer von euch ausprobiert?


----------



## Dunsti (7. Oktober 2001)

das sollte gehen !!! 

einfach edonkey beenden und den kompletten Pfad verschieben

Wenn Du dann edonkey neu startest ist deine Download-Liste leer. Gehe dann in die Option, stell unter "temp-dir" das neue Verzeichnis ein und beende edonkey. Starte neu, und die Download-Liste ist wieder da, mit allen schon gesaugten Daten.

Bei mir hat es so funktioniert !!!! 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Moartel (7. Oktober 2001)

Du hast also das komplette Programm verschoben?
Oder nur das Verzeichnis "incoming"?


----------



## Dunsti (7. Oktober 2001)

nee, nur das "incoming" und das "temp"-Verzeichnis

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Moartel (7. Oktober 2001)

Super, ging einwandfrei. Hat nur etwas gedauert die 4.5GB zu verschieben.

Aber jetzt kann ich endlich noch mehr Filme gleichzeitig saugen


----------

